# World Cup?



## dvc95 (Jan 7, 2007)

I heard that the soccer/football world cup will be in SA in the next year or two. Anyone know where in SA (and when)?

thanks!
Heidi


----------



## Joe L (Jan 7, 2007)

This will answer your questions Heidi. The dates are June 11 to July 11, 2010.

http://www.southafrica.info/2010/worldcup-overview.htm


----------



## dvc95 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Gotcha!*

Thanks Joe--that was exactly what I was looking for!

I wonder if that will have any impact on trading power for 2010...


----------

